# White Pizza with Mushrooms and Pimentos.



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

White Pizza with Spinach, mushrooms and pimentos.

First 1 lb of Ricotta, next pecorino romano cheese, then lots of shredded
mozzarella, then spinach, lastly lightly fried mushrooms and pimentos.
The crust was nice and crispy.




























Stay tuned for dessert.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

For dessert …
Italian Sfogliatelle pastry - filled with a creamy ricotta filling with a hint of orange.


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

Two Knots said:


> White Pizza with Spinach, mushrooms and pimentos.
> 
> First 1 lb of Ricotta, next pecorino romano cheese, then lots of shredded
> mozzarella, then spinach, lastly lightly fried mushrooms and pimentos.
> ...


That looks great Two Knots!
I'm a huge veggie pizza fan, all the goodness without the grease.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Thanks kwikfishron…Cheese pizzas topped with Veggies is good.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Cheese makes everything better.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Oh my stars, that pizza looks fantastic, that had to be wonderful. And your desert looks fantastic as well.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

I remember that desert from sometime/where. Don't you buy those because of the difficulty of making them?


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Thanks Jim…
Wooley, I buy them at Restaurant Depot . A box of 24 for 20.50
They are frozen and take about 35 minutes in the oven. In a bakery
they are about 3.50 to 4.00 each. Honestly, these are the best I ever
had…Yes, they are very labor intensive to make them…For about 85 cents each - it’s a bargain and they are Italian bakery quality.
Did you ever have one?


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Well I guess I don't get any of those. There are 3 Restaurant Depots in the Houston area, I tried to look online and they won't show me anything until I register on their website. Their stores are not near me (30 to 50 miles away) and I've no other reason to be where they are.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Too bad it’s not closer to you…They have a lot of good stuff at reasonable prices...like a big can of sesame oil, a very big can of Greek rice wrapped in grape leaves.
There frozen batter dipped shrimps and coconut shrimp - that you deep fry is excellent and reasonably priced too. I need to make another run there…

greek grape leaves wrapped around rice is delicious.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

There is a deli somewhat closer but it's a New York style Jewish deli seems to me. Looking at their menu it's all eat in or take out, sandwiches, pies, appetizers, desserts but not your what'cha call'ems. Actually I pasted by it week days for 4 years or more.


----------



## snic (Sep 16, 2018)

Was there a sale on ricotta? 1 lb on your pizza and more in the sfogliatelle. Did you make the sfogliatelle?

Usually when I make white pizza I use just a few spoons of ricotta. I mix it with some grated parmesan, crushed garlic, salt and a bit of olive oil, then spread it on the crust. Sometimes I'll sprinkle some mozarella on top. Delicious topped with thinly sliced tomatoes. Bake at 550 for 8 minutes. But, my pizza isn't a whole sheet pan - it's about 12" diameter.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

No, I didn’t make them homemade ( read #8)
I actually used a little less than one pound, maybe 3/4 lb. Did you ever have sfogliatelle?


----------



## snic (Sep 16, 2018)

Two Knots said:


> No, I didn’t make them homemade ( read #8)
> I actually used a little less than one pound, maybe 3/4 lb. Did you ever have sfogliatelle?


Yes, I've had sfogliatelle from an Italian bakery in the Bronx. It wasn't actually what I wanted but they were out of everything I was interested in - but I'm glad I bought one because it was delicious. Makes me think I should stop by Restaurant Depot - I wouldn't be surprised if that's where this bakery got them from! 🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Yes, the Bronx has the best Bakeries. My son and my son-in-law both went to school in the Bronx…So, we got some great Italian baked goods and great Italian food in the Bronx Restaurants.

Did you ever eat in Domenick‘s? It’s an experience. No memu the waiter tells you what they have to eat…ask for wine and they put a bottle of red wine on the table…then there’s no
check either, the waiter first lifts up the bottle to see how much of it you drank, then he tells you how much you owe… And it’s reasonable too…

Anyhow, he goes into the Bronx often to meet up with his college buddies and always bring me home sesame cookies. ( my favorite) I make them often.

The Restaurant Depot’s sfogliatelle‘s are the best and you can’t beat the cost of 85c each.
People that never had one, don’t know what their missing. 

oh, and my pizza is a full cookie sheet 12x 18 ( I think)


----------



## snic (Sep 16, 2018)

Haven't been to Dominick's but ate at Robertos's down the street from it recently. It was quite good even though I usually don't like American Italian food (bakery items aside). I've been to Italy only once but the food was fantastic and very different - not as heavy as the American version. Pizzas, for example, were always very minimalistic: thin crust, just a hint of sauce (if any), very spare toppings, very easy on the cheese. You can eat a whole 14 inch pizza and it would be just enough, and every bite is light and delicious. The American style of piling it high with sauce, cheese and toppings is very different. Not that one is necessarily better than the other - it's just that the American version is heavier and more like a comfort food (to me, anyway) whereas the Italian version is more refined (even though in the end it's just pizza).


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Yes, the Italian food in Italy is very different. We fell in love with cappuccino…
My son goes to Bologna Italy for business.
Bologna is known for the best Italian food in Italy. They also have the best restaurants, and they are very serious about their food, very snobbish and serious.

Once he text me and said he’s enjoying a delicious eggplant parm…Then he said to the Gentlemen that he was with…now, my Mother is going to text me back and say, ”Is it better than mine!”  I didn’t disappoint, that is exactly what I said.
Anyhow, he said the eggplant parmigiana had very little red sauce, so now I make it that way, and he says, it’s still not as good as Bologna’s.


----------

